
How effective are “demo walls” in selling B2B software? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2980991/How-effective-are-demo-walls-in-selling-B2B-software
======
verdverm
People are increasingly wanting to try before they buy. Still, enterprise
sales will require talking on the phone, demos, RFPs. For the others, you will
likely want a means for them to try and buy without needing to talk to a human

